#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Fibromyalgie >

## lolli64

Hallo Zusammen, :Smiley: 
Gibt es jemanden der Fibromyalgie hat?Nach langen Hin und Her bei meinen Ärzten-Vielen Untersuchungen.. Habe ich  die Nachricht erhalten,dass ich die Krankheit habe!
Nun würde ich gerne einpaar Beiträge von betroffenen lesen...um mich allgemein zu informieren...oder einfach einpaar Tipps zur Krankheit..? 
Vielen Dank 
lolli64

----------


## Äskulap

He,  
wer hat den diese Diagnose gestellt?  
Und wenn dieser jemand diese Diagnose stellt überreicht dieser jemand im Normalfall auch genügend Material wo man sich hinwenden kann usw. 
Grüße

----------


## Schlumpfine

> He,  
> wer hat den diese Diagnose gestellt?   _Und wenn dieser jemand diese Diagnose stellt überreicht dieser jemand im Normalfall auch genügend Material wo man sich hinwenden kann usw._ 
> Grüße

 wenn dieser jemand den patienten nicht einfach nur ruhigstellen will, sich damit auch ein bissl auskennt ... dann ja... 
aber diese "diagnose" wird neuerdings genauso "inflationär" gestellt, wie seit ca. 15-20 jahren die ansage, das die beschwerden psychosomatisch wären... hauptsache der patient hat ne "erklärung" ... was der dann damit macht/machen kann ist doch schnuppe... vielfach wird diese diagnose von ärzten "gestellt", die selbst nicht an deren existenz glauben, aber der patient hat erstmal was "fassbares" und gibt ruhe... 
sorry, das ich hier so platze, aber genauso wird es von vielen patienten empfunden (selbsthilfegruppe) ... arzte, die fibro behandeln sind leider immer noch dünn gesät und völlig überlaufen, so das kaum termine an neupatienten vergeben werden und nicht jeder hat die möglichkeit, 100e km zu fahren...   :Sad:  
informationen bekommt man nur in entsprechenden gruppen, foren oder kliniken. ich habe mir in 2012 eine reha in eine rheumaklinik erstritten (über 1000km entfernt), die seit mehr als 10 jahren internationale zentrum für fibromyalgie ist, die forschen da sogar in der richtung und betreuen fibros noch bis zu 1 jahr nach der reha ... dort habe ich viele infos bekommen. leider lässt sich das meiste nur schwer umsetzen, wenn man vor ort (zu hause) keinen hat, der das behandelt, geschweige denn glaubt, das es fibro überhaupt gibt. 
ein paar sachen kann man selbst und ohne große kosten (da liegt bei vielen schon der hase, hat ja kaum einer geld) machen, ist aber meiner meinung nicht genug, um das leben halbwegs erträglich zu machen und einer verschlimmerung entgegenzuwirken.  
auch med. dinge, auf die man angeblich als fibro "anrechte" hat, lassen sich so schwer durchsetzen.  
ich kann jedem "neu-fibro" nur empfehlen, sich in entsprechenden foren anzumelden oder sich an die fibromyalgie-vereinigung https://www.fibromyalgie-fms.de/ zu wenden. mithilfe betroffener lassen sich ärzte und hilfen finden. allein ist man aufgeschmissen...  
lg

----------


## Dr. Baumann

> wenn dieser jemand den patienten nicht einfach nur ruhigstellen will, sich damit auch ein bissl auskennt ... dann ja...  aber diese "diagnose" wird neuerdings genauso "inflationär" gestellt, wie seit ca. 15-20 jahren die ansage, das die beschwerden psychosomatisch wären... hauptsache der patient hat ne "erklärung" ... was der dann damit macht/machen kann ist doch schnuppe...

 
Genau, was kümmert mich der Patient. Nummer ziehen nicht vergessen. Der Nächste bitte....
Sie machen es sich verdammt einfach...

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Genau, was kümmert mich der Patient. Nummer ziehen nicht vergessen. Der Nächste bitte....
> Sie machen es sich verdammt einfach...

 
ach verdammt, sie haben ja recht... oft geht der ochs mit mir durch ...  
aber ich habe mich bei meiner antwort darauf bezogen, das derjenige, der die diagnose stellt, auch für infomaterial sorgen sollte...  
dem ist aber nicht so. eben weil ich auch in einer selbsthilfegruppe bin weiss ich, das es ärzte gibt, die diese diagnose stellen und sich eben nicht um information der patienten kümmern.
und das ärzte diese diagnose stellen, die selber nicht dran glauben... sorry, das hab ich selbst erlebt. monate später hat der arzt es mir gegenüber zugegeben, das fibromyalgie überhaupt nicht existiert, das die symptome zu anderen krankheitsbildern gehören, die der patient aber nicht hören will ( :Shocked:  :Huh?: ) 
und ich weiss von rheumnatikern, die fibromyalgie diagnostiziert bekamen, weil ihnen entz. blutwerte fehlten!!! dabei weiss jeder, das es auch rheumaformen ohne gibt. aber fibromyalgiker kriegt man gut aus der praxis... da kann man eh nix tun...  
und ich machs mir eben nicht einfach... ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, das ärzte nicht mehr wissen, wohin ... sind ja auch bloss menschen... wenn ich mir von nem rheumadoc sagen lassen muss, das er nur "richtiges" rheuma behandelt bin ich als patient verärgert, entsetzt, enttäuscht... 
wenn ich dahinter schaue sehe ich, das er mit den rheumatikern, denen die krankheit die gelenke (oder anderes) kaputt macht, mehr als ausgelastet ist. und hab auch für ihn verständnis, das er sich schützen will, sich mit Fibro gibts nicht" selbst absolution erteilen will... 
aber wo bleibe da ich? wenn fibro nicht behandelt wird, das werden die schmerzen und einschränkungen immer mehr...  
die ärzte sollten mit den patienten zusammen am system was tun ... und sie nicht allein lassen. weder mit ihren krankheiten noch mit/ohne informationen... wir können auch nix dafür... 
ps: genauso wie ich oben verallgemeinert habe, tun sie es auch... sie sollten sich nicht immer jeden schlips anziehen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Äskulap

Fibromyalgie ist einfach ein viel zu komplexes Krankheitsbild. 
Deswegen waren auch meine Fragen wer es diagnostiziert hat, könnte ja auch sein das es ein Heilpraktiker das diagnostiziert hat dann ist die Diagnose = 0 Wert (er mag zwar das Krankheitsbild kennen und es mögen vielleicht einige Symptome dazu stimmen aber er ist eher nicht unbedingt dafür qualifiziert solche Diagnosen zu stellen ohne den Beruf abwerten zu wollen)  
Könnte natürlich auch ein gereizter Arzt sein der schon zum 35sten mal besucht wurde, solange wir darauf keine Antwort haben bringt es nichts Schuld zuzuweisen auch wenn nicht beabsichtigt.  
Jeder "Internet - möchte gern doktor" wie ich  :Zunge raus:  könnte sagen: aha das kann nach symptomen und werten nur fibromyalgie sein. 
Deswegen mal abwarten ob geantwortet wird von wem die diagnose gestellt wurde.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Keine Panik, alles gut. Ich antworte fernab der Frage. 
Das Problem ist eine Konstellation aus mehreren. Das hat weniger mit "nicht wollen" zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit "nicht können". Es sind unter Umständen s***** Tage dabei, da läuft es einfach nicht. Gepaart mit dem wunderbaren Ergebnis der Akrobaten, wegen denen wir uns mehr um Bürokratie als um den Patienten kümmern müssen. Die dauerhaften Einschränkungen und Angst vor Regress. Es gibt durchaus Kollegen die gerne wollen, aber nicht so können wie sie wollen. Der Leidtragende ist natürlich der Patient - aber den Vorwurf muss man anderen Leuten machen. 
Dann gibt es natürlich auch das natürliche Problem des Patienten, die Erwartungshaltung. Wenn der Patient zum Arzt geht, dann muss etwas rauskommen. Es muss eine Therapie geben. Ansonsten fühlt sich der Patient unter Umständen nicht ernst genommen. Heißt, viele Kollegen neigen dazu, auch ohne gesicherte Diagnose eine Therapie ins Blaue zu beginnen - Stichwort: Antibiotika-Therapie. Nur als Beispiel. Gibt es eine Therapie (mit vielleicht auch nur rein zufälliger Besserung des Zustandes), ist der Patient zufrieden. Ansonsten, wie oben schon beschrieben, fühlt er sich nicht ernst genommen. 
Als Beispiel: 
Pat., 20 Jahre, immer wieder auftretende Bauchschmerzen. Anamnese, körperliche Untersuchung und Diagnostik zeigen keine Auffälligkeiten. Gehen wir noch weiter, selbst die große Bildgebung (MRT) ist unauffällig. Magenspiegelung nichts. Darmspiegelung nichts. Irgendwann ist der Punkt, da muss einfach gesagt werden, Sie haben nichts. Wenn man dann mit der Abklärung der psychosomatischen Schiene kommt, ist der Ofen aus. 
Dabei wissen die Patienten noch nicht einmal, was es mit der psychosomatischen Sache auf sich hat. Die meisten denken gleich, sie bilden sich dann nur etwas ein. Man steckt sie in irgendeine Schublade. Dem ist aber nicht so. Psychosomatisch, da ist der Schmerz bzw. sind die Beschwerden durchaus vorhanden, lassen sich aber auf keine organische Ursache zurückführen. Dann ist es doch nun einmal logisch, auch die andere Seite ins Boot zu nehmen. Es muss nicht immer alles eine organische Ursache haben - es wäre ja auch einfach, wenn das immer so wäre.  
Das ist jetzt einfach nur mal eine Kurzfassung. Sicherlich könnte ich nun detailliert über jeden der o.g. Punkte schreiben. Aber dann würde ich vermutlich auch morgen noch hier am Schreibtisch sitzen.   
Und die andere Sache: 
Sicherlich, aus der Ferne lässt sich alles leicht beurteilen. In der Realität sieht die Sache aber ganz anders aus. In der Praxis kann ich nicht mal einfach sagen, ich mache Untersuchung X, Y und Z. Es gibt nach wie vor das WANZ-Verfahren. Dementsprechend muss auch bei Verordnungen bzw. Untersuchungen vorgegangen werden. WANZ habe ich hier schon mehrfach erläutert. Heißt, wenn ich Sie zu einem MRT oder CT schicken möchte,  muss ich beurteilen ob die Untersuchung .... 
- wirtschaftlich
- ausreichend
- notwendig
- zweckmäßig 
.... ist. Ist das nicht der Fall, kann ich sie nicht anfordern. Ich benötige also eine "rechtfertigende Indikation" für die Untersuchung. Da reicht ein einfacher Husten nicht aus, um ein Thorax-CT zu bekommen. Sie müssen im Zweifel alles begründen können. Und das ist nicht selten. 
Neulich musste ein Kollege dem MDK erklären, warum Patient X im Schlaflabor als stationärer Patient geführt wurde - Schlaflabor ist an eine Klinik angeschlossen, gehört aber nicht zum Haus. Wäre hier der Aufnahmebogen (den man aus den Krankenhäusern kennt) - glaube Pflegeanamnese, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe - nicht ausgefüllt gewesen und hätte der Kollege nicht erklären können, warum stationär, hätte es eine Strafzahlung gegeben.  
Ich möchte damit einfach nur mal aufzeigen, dass es keineswegs so einfach ist, wie es hier gerne geschildert wird. Daher auch die Aussage oben von wegen "Sie machen es sich verdammt einfach".  
Ich hoffe, ich konnte mal einen kleinen Einblick geben.  
Achso, für eventuelle Schreibfehler schon jetzt: sorry.... ;-)

----------


## josie

Hallo Dr.Baumann!
Um es gleich mal vorweg zu sagen, ich gehöre nicht zu den Menschen, die die Ärzte nur "in die Pfanne hauen wollen", mir ist die Problematik, die Sie dargelegt haben, durchaus bekannt und auch bewußt.
Manchmal würde es einfach nur reichen, wenn der Arzt es in Worten aussprechen würde:
"im moment weiß ich noch nicht, auf welche Diagnose es hinausläuft, wir müßen abwarten, was für Symptome sich in Zukunft noch herauskristallisieren."   

> und ich weiss von rheumnatikern, die fibromyalgie diagnostiziert  bekamen, weil ihnen entz. blutwerte fehlten!!! dabei weiss jeder, das es  auch rheumaformen ohne gibt. aber fibromyalgiker kriegt man gut aus der  praxis... da kann man eh nix tun...

 zu den Betroffenen gehöre ich nämlich auch und das Problem dabei ist dann, selbst wenn neue Symptome dazu kommen, hört man genau von den Ärzten, die vorher gesagt haben, die Diagnose Fibromyalgie gibt es nicht, daß die neuen Symptome mit der Fibro zu tun haben :Huh?:  
Obwohl eine diagnostizierte Psoriasis aktenkundig war, wurde dann immer wieder alles auf die Diagnose Fibro geschoben, es wurde von den aufgesuchten Rheumatologen so gut wie keine Diagnostik mehr gemacht, außer Blutentnahme, so gingen 7 J ins Land, bis die Diagnose PsA dann von einem neuen Rheumatologen gestellt wurde, der dann, trotz fehlender Entzündungswerte, mich ernst nahm und immerhin mal zum Knochenszinti geschickt hat, wo dann leider die entsprechenden Schäden, die die PsA angerichtet hat, sichtbar wurden. 
Leider sind das keine Einzelfälle, jetzt nur mal bezogen auf die Diagnose Fibromyalgie, die wie Schlumpfine schon erwähnt hat   

> neuerdings genauso "inflationär" gestellt,

  wird, ohne, wie es eigentlich sein sollte, mittels Diagnostik, rheum. Erkrankungen auszuschließen, wo doch jedem Arzt bewußt sein sollte, je früher eine Therapie begonnen wird, umso eher die Chance, bleibende Schäden zu verhindern.
Vermutlich hängt das mit WANZ zusammen, wobei das m.M. nach in so einem Fall nicht wirtschaftlich ist, langfristig gesehen, weil, je länger unbehandelt, die Kosten umso größer sind 
Wenn ich nur mal daran denke, was es kostet, wenn die Betroffenen immer wieder im Krankenstand sind, bis sie dann häufig, wegen nicht frühzeitiger Therapie, Erwebsminderungsrente beantragen müßen, wo sie dann erstmal den nä Leidensweg vor sich haben, bis diese dann, wenn es einem schlecht genug geht, auch bewilligt wird. 
Wenn ich dann, wie heute in einem anderen Forum lese, daß ein Diabetologe, eine Rheumapatientin derart verunsichert, indem er ihr sagt:  

> Eben war ich bei meinem Diabetologen und der meinte, ich hätte gar keine  PSA, bei dicken Leuten wäre der CRP immer erhöht und meine BSG wäre ja  total im Rahmen. Also habe ich gar kein Rheuma! Im übrigen erzählte er  mir, die im Krankenhaus, gäben mir Arava, *weil sie daran Geld  verdienten*. Im gleichen Atemzug meinte er, mein Hausarzt wäre nur  Allgemeinmediziner und hätte keine Ahnung.
> die Ärzte im KH würden sich mit der Verschreibung von Arava ein zweites  Gehalt verdienen. Er meinte auch Arava würde sowieso nicht helfen. Er  sagte auch, dass er froh wäre dass er nicht zum Fachidioten geworden  ist, weil er macht ja auch noch eine Hausarztpraxis."Sie sind für die nur ein Versuchskaninchen."

 Das sind die Kandidaten, die einem als Patient/Betroffener das Leben schwer machen und man sitzt dann zwischen 2 Stühlen und weiß erstmal nicht, wie solche Aussagen einzuordnen sind, zumindest war es bei der Betroffenen so. 
Natürlich gibt es eine Vielzahl an Ärzten, die für ihre Pat. alles tun, was möglich ist, aber es gibt auch Andere..........
Deshalb sollte man als Arzt das dann nicht persönlich nehmen, wenn man solche Beiträge liest, solange es einen selber nicht betrifft.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Das ist ein Kracher.... Den Herrn würde ich gleich in die Kategorie "Kollegen die ich gefressen habe..." stecken. Wenn das tatsächlich so war, bleibt mir nur eins zu sagen: Dann ist er genauso ein "Nichts" wie der Allgemeinmediziner.

----------


## Schlumpfine

> ... Als Beispiel: 
> Pat., 20 Jahre, immer wieder auftretende Bauchschmerzen. Anamnese, körperliche Untersuchung und Diagnostik zeigen keine Auffälligkeiten. Gehen wir noch weiter, selbst die große Bildgebung (MRT) ist unauffällig. Magenspiegelung nichts. Darmspiegelung nichts. Irgendwann ist der Punkt, da muss einfach gesagt werden, Sie haben nichts. Wenn man dann mit der Abklärung der psychosomatischen Schiene kommt, ist der Ofen aus. 
> Dabei wissen die Patienten noch nicht einmal, was es mit der psychosomatischen Sache auf sich hat. Die meisten denken gleich, sie bilden sich dann nur etwas ein. Man steckt sie in irgendeine Schublade. Dem ist aber nicht so. Psychosomatisch, da ist der Schmerz bzw. sind die Beschwerden durchaus vorhanden, lassen sich aber auf keine organische Ursache zurückführen. Dann ist es doch nun einmal logisch, *auch die andere Seite ins Boot zu nehmen*. Es muss nicht immer alles eine organische Ursache haben - es wäre ja auch einfach, wenn das immer so wäre.  
> ...

 je öfter ich von ihnen lese um so mehr habe ich das gefühl, das sie ein schätzchen von einem arzt sind, eben einer von den wenigen (mit denen ich schon zu tun haben durfte) die nicht abgestumpft ihr 0/8/15 programm durchziehen und mit dem patienten reden, statt ihm nur ein paar brocken hinzuwerfen. also zumindest dann, wenn sie auf arbeit genauso handeln wie hier im forum  :Zwinker:   
um auf das fettgedruckte einzugehen... die ärzte, die ich diesbezüglich kennenlernen durfte wollten nicht mit ins boot nehmen ... sie wollten abschieben ... unter mit ins boot nehmen verstehe ich nämlich, das arzt und psychiater/neurologe in dieser sache zusammenarbeiten und dem psychiater die schmerzen nicht allein überlassen werden. nur dann kann vom patienten das auch als psycho-SOMATISCH wahrgenommen werden. 
desweiteren hat die psychosomatische diagnose auch deswegen einen so schlechten stellenwert, weil sie eben inflationär gestellt wird. 
ich habe schon viele psychospmatische beschwerden mit mir rumgetragen ... und ich bin der psychologischen schiene gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen... wenn aber nach jahrelangen un(ter)behandelten psychosomatischen beschwerden plötzlich der heliobakter die "eingebildeten beschwerden" erklärt, oder die psychosomatischen bauchschmerzen nach dem lösen von verwachsungen wie weggeblasen sind... ach egal ... ich denke, sie verstehen, was ich meine...  
es tut mir echt leid, das sie sich ständig die beschwerden über einige ihrer kollegen anhören müssen. aber es gibt sie halt, leider ... und jeder mensch geht halt von seinen erfahrungen aus, nicht von dem, was andere (nicht nachvollziehbar) erklären...

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
die gibt es, keine Frage. Es gibt auch welche, die nicht mehr auf Patienten angewiesen sind - z.B. bei besonders ausgelasteten Arztpraxen. Wo es auf einen mehr oder weniger nicht ankommt. Dort, wo es wirklich nur noch nach dem Nummern-Prinzip geht. Es gibt zwei Gruppen von Ärzten. Welche, die es tatsächlich nur wegen dem Berufsbild geworden sind, dann welche, die es wegen des Geldes machen. 
Tatsächlich, ich bin auch im echten Leben so. Sicherlich habe ich auch meine Macken. Beispielsweise an besonders anstregenden Tagen. Die nagen dann durchaus auch mal ein wenig an der Freundlichkeit. Aber damit wissen die meisten Patienten umzugehen. Es hält sich in Grenzen und es kommt natürlich auch immer auf den Ton an. 
Nun, die Sache ist echt schwierig. Das Problem beginnt schon beim Vermitteln des Ausdrucks "psychosomatisch". In der Regel ist dann schon der Ofen aus, der Patient auf 180. Richtiges Verständnis ist eher selten. Wenn ich nichts weiß, dann sag ich das auch. Im oben genannten Fall habe ich das getan. Dort sagte ich, dass ich ratlos bin und er sich mal in Klinik XYZ vorstellen soll, deren chirurgische Abteilung arbeitet mit einer Abteilung für Psychosomatische Angelegenheiten eng zusammen - da mit im Haus integriert. Ob er es getan hat, weiß ich nicht. Man hört meistens nichts mehr von den Betroffenen. 
Da ich persönlich ebenso vorbelastet bin (ich leide selbst an unerklärlichen Schmerzen nach einer Leisten-OP), kann ich mir die Last der Patienten durchaus vorstellen. Nun gut.      

> es tut mir echt leid, das sie sich ständig die beschwerden über einige ihrer kollegen anhören müssen. aber es gibt sie halt, leider ...

 Damit sollte ich noch fertig werden. Das lese ich nicht nur hier, sondern darf ich mir auch täglich anhören ;-)

----------

